# H: Battle Games in Middle Earth complete set & Ezekiel W: £/Trade



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all.

I have the complete set of the Battle Games in Middle Earth magazine and models up for sale. Some of the models have been sprayed and painted (mainly the earlier models) but the majority remain in their blisters. The magazines were stored, until recently, in the plastic they came in and have just been put into their binders for shelf storage. The whole collection is currently sat in my loft and cost (based on 91 mags x £3.99) about £360. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_Games_in_Middle-earth Here is the Wikipedia article about it. 

It also comes with a limited edition Balin's Tomb (IIRC) base from the first of the trilogy where you can mount the Fellowship. Uncoated black.

I'll get pictures and a full breakdown as soon as I can get the stuff out of my loft (it's currently stored in thick plastic bags so is dry).

PM with initial offers: looking for cash here mainly, although I wouldn't mind expanding my Space Marine collection or starting a good size Tyranid force (if unpainted/unassembled). Bare in mind it would take a courier to deliver if not collecting from Nottingham UK.

---

I have an Ezekiel librarian from the Dark Angels (from 2001). It was only painted on one shoulder and had been sprayed white. I've subsequently completely stripped the model in Dettol, cleaned him up (inc. mould lines) and sprayed him black. Missing a backpack. 










Will update with a better pic later (ignore Eversor, the bloody camera whore! :laugh

PM for offers - looking for cash or trade for a similar condition/worth metal Space Marine.

*EZEKIEL IS NOW SOLD*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bump with pics:

*Ezekiel* -










As you can see, cleanly undercoated and mould lines trimmed. It's missing a flagpole backpack, but can provide a new backpack. It only ever had white undercoat on and the shoulderpad was painted blue. Stripped clean in Dettol. Again, *PM if you're interested/have an offer.*

*Battle Games in Middle Earth *

Consists of: 91 mags, 5 folders, models, LotR White Dwarf, Ltd Ed Fellowship diorama base, some scenery & 3 special edition Fellowship/Towers/King mags and models. 










Folders containing like-new mags of the original print run (60 ish mags). 










Sprayed metal models from the first batch of mags (20 or so) all in good nick. 2x Gandalf models need their arms re-gluing. Contains the main characters. 










Here's the rest of the collection in it's entirety including the aforementioned diorama base. The mags post 60-something didn't come with binders. The series was extended and was extremely popular. As I didn't read the mags I didn't notice you had to buy the remaining two folders! These are all packaged with the models still. There's also a huge stack of metal minitures (30 ish at a guess) underneath the mags (the one with Frodo on). 



















Uruk Hai/Orcs sprayed from the first couple of mags - WYSIWYG here.










Rohan riders, Elves and a few Gondor knights (IIRC) - again, WYSIWYG










*PM if you're interested/have an offer.*

Very happy to provide more photos if needed or more details. Thanks all.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ezekiel is now sold.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Grand Master Azrael is now available for sale too, along with the little dude with the helmet. Purchased in 2001. Azrael is painted fully, the other little chap is sprayed white and inked. I can happily strip the paint off for you ensuring the model is like new (and then spray it black if you like) - or you can take it as is. 

Pics to follow.

*PM with offers - buyer pays postage.*


----------



## ConnorDeGreat (Jan 13, 2011)

what will you charge for the LOTR complete set ??? im interested


----------



## Chaserpeach (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

Is the LOTR complete set still available? I am possibly coming over to England to visit a friend circa September and am VERY VERY VERY interested, and if so, how much do you want?

PS: Is it able to go for smaller parts (if there are some things I don't need like a particular issue)?


----------



## Allwr1te (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am V interested in your LOTR magazines. Can do a deal for cash or I also have quite a few sealed boxes and blisters of space marines and nids, including an old style nid battleforce.

Maybe a cash + models deal?

I go past Nottingham occasionally, so could arrange a pick up or exchange.

Let us know what you prefer.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pssst check the date of the thread (2008)


----------



## Tuckyjr212 (Dec 17, 2012)

just went in my attic yesterday and found my complete Lord of the rings battle games in middle earth mags, i have got everything except the paints, i have about 10-20 mags that has been opened but the rest is in the plastic. i would like to sell them for £300. is anyone interested as i dont need them


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi is this still up for sale?


----------

